# Master Forge Electric



## magnum3672 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought a Master Forget Electric Dome Smoker a couple weeks back and am really pleased with it.  Didn't know if anyone else had one and had any suggestions for cheaply improving it.  I already bought a sun reflector for a car windshield to use as a cheap insulator (just loosely stretch around the body of the smoker to help keep in that lovely heat.

I was also looking into either getting a woodchip box or perhaps using a cake pan for holding my chips and didn't know if anyone had a better idea.

I'm happy with the heating element, some people on lowe's reviews complained that you couldn't grill with it but thats what my Weber kettle is for so I'm not concerned.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## magnum3672 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess nobody has one?


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey there....not sure about electric models but I run a MF gasser. I did some mods to help with heat/smoke loss. Here's the link for some ideas if it helps.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104113/master-forge-vertical-gasser-mods  

Highly recommend the A-maze-n-smoker for hours of great TBS with little effort. I've also switched from water in the pan to a sand filled pan to help with heat control. I'm assuming you have better therms for monitoring chamber heat than the factory one. Lets see some pics of that unit in action and what you're smoking....welcome to the SMF


----------



## magnum3672 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a very different model from yours.  It's very similar to the brinkmann 810-7080-4 electric model.

I'll take pics as soon as I can get a camera from someone


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

If it's electric then an A-MAZE-N smoke generator would be a good investment.


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 25, 2011)

Magnum3672 said:


> I bought a Master Forget Electric Dome Smoker a couple weeks back and am really pleased with it.  Didn't know if anyone else had one and had any suggestions for cheaply improving it.  I already bought a sun reflector for a car windshield to use as a cheap insulator (just loosely stretch around the body of the smoker to help keep in that lovely heat.
> 
> I was also looking into either getting a woodchip box or perhaps using a cake pan for holding my chips and didn't know if anyone had a better idea.
> 
> ...


I'm about to buy one for my father in law, can you tell me your thoughts on it?

Are you still happy with it?


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's okay, but figure out some other way to generate smoke other than foiling up wood chips and putting it on the element.  Mines about to crap out on me because of it.  You might almost do well putting a couple bricks on the bottom and putting a woodchip box for a grill in there with 1 piece of lit charcoal to generate some smoke.

Just my $.02


----------



## smokingnjapan (Jul 26, 2011)

Magnum3672 said:


> It's okay, but figure out some other way to generate smoke other than foiling up wood chips and putting it on the element.  Mines about to crap out on me because of it.  You might almost do well putting a couple bricks on the bottom and putting a woodchip box for a grill in there with 1 piece of lit charcoal to generate some smoke.
> 
> Just my $.02


Hence the recommendation you get the A-Maze-N smoke generator.


----------



## stephen russ (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a Master Forge Dome Smoker that I just assembled yesterday.The manual doesn't help the newbie (that would be me) re: wood chips, BUT, a very helpful associate at Lowe's suggested using the lava rocks while smoking, because of the flavor they impart. I inquired about putting the wood chips in the water tray. He soaks his chips for a full 24 hours, so he suggested the tray would be a good place for them WITHOUT water in the tray - initially. Add water as needed. Don't let pan dry out completely. Not good for the pan or whatever you are smoking

For the person who questioned if the smoker can REALLY be used as a BBQ grill? Yes. Simply leave out the water pan, let the temp soar, and proceed as you would a regular grill.

Of course, I haven't tried to BBQ yet. In fact, I have yet to clean the smoker. Sought out a fireproof mat to put under the smoker, but the same associate showed me 3X3 foundation blocks and smaller cement-like bricks to border the 3X3's. It looks good, is efficient, fireproof, and the bricks around the edge provide a "grease-slot" of sorts to catch anything rogue off the smoker/grill - or to catch runaway burning embers.

I'm looking forward to the total smoking experience. We don't have a lot of folks who smoke in New England. Grill/BBQ yes, but "smoking meat" is, to most native New Englanders, a "southern" thing. I just happen to love smoked meats, wanted to be able to grill/BBQ year round (yes, even in Maine winters), and felt a smoker/grill combo to be the best way to go.

Reasonable price, too. Now let's see how it smokes!!!!


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't go through and do all that.  But it is a good learning tool because it is cheap (relatively) easy to keep temps in a 25 degree window and because its easier to use for a beginner you can be more creative with your meat (if thats what you're in to).  For me the hobby became my creations in the smoker, I know for some people the hobby is the smoker itself.

Either way, its a good buy and a good intro to the smoking world.  Show us some pics with your first smoke!


----------



## jmasterj (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have the Master Forge Electric Dome Smoker,and all I can say is it's great. I just cook small amounts of food at a time, one slab of ribs, and some sausage, so I only use one cooking grid. I place it at the very top of the smoker. This allows approximately two feet of space between the food and the heating element. That's cooking indirectly, I don't even use the water pan anymore. I have had some real good results with beef ribs. I like to really get one thing down before I move on to something different. Having said that, I've worked on getting tender juicy ribs while I try different rib rubs to find the taste I want .

I use hickory wood chunks, which I soak, I  actually keep some wood ready. I just keep fresh water on the wood. I place the chunks between the heating elements and they usually go for about two hours before I need to add more. I keep an eye on the temps, I have the smoker pluged into an outlet thats controlled by a switch so if the smoker runs a little hot I just turn off the switch for a little bit. If the temp climbs fast that might be a flair up, because the wood chunks might be on fire. I keep some water handy I'll even take the on fire chunk and dunk it in water to douse the flame and put it right back in the smoker. At the end of the smoking if I have large chunks still in the smoker I pull them out dunk them in water and I start my next smoke with them so I have little waste. I started out using the 3-2-1 method to smoke the ribs, 3 hours in the smoker, 2 hours in foil in the oven with OJ or apple juice, 1 hour back on the smoker. That was when I use to use the water pan. The ribs would release from the bone I mean get too tender. So now I just do the 3 hours in the smoker which, as I said has, them tender, and juicy but not over cooked. I want my ribs smoked, not so much, steamed. I  want to do a good beef rib, a good baby back, and spare rib, a good pork shoulder, and last but not least a good brisket. My smoker really smokes. The only thing  I noticed about it is that it seeps liquid smoke residue at one of the joints so I take some paper towel to clean that so I don't have stains all over my patio. Every now and then I'll take it apart clean the lava rocks of ash and debris, put it back together and thats it. Smoking food is fun, and it taste good to.


----------



## stephen russ (Jul 30, 2011)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Took the plunge today. soaked a hickory, oak and applewood combination for a couple of hours. Added the chips and water to water pan. Adapted a rub recipe I saw online, plugged in the smoker (I know this is boring to you smoker veterans, but there are other noobs like me out there!!), got her up to 225 - 250, threw on a lb link of store bought Kielbasa and three bone-in "country pork ribs". Inserted a simple, standard kitchen meat thermometer into the sausage. DONE!! I was surprised, as it had only been a couple of hours. The pan needed water, so I added that. The ribs were almost done, not quite. 45 minutes later, they were 165 internal. Pulled 'em off. Delicious.

Now, a little first time observation. While the process was one whole lot easier than I anticipated, I went a little heavy on the rub AND the chips. So, next time, less chips, and less coarse sea salt, more brown sugar, and some citrus..I think I over varied the spices. Apparently I went by the adage that if a little was good, a lot would be better. I was warned, I was warned - but you pros don't use measurements. You just throw a handful or two of chips somewhere in the smoker and get 'er done!! Of course, there might be a huge difference between "1" and "2" handfuls in terms of imparted flavor!!  I know, I know...it depends on the wood and what is being smoked. Then there's the rub. It all goes to taste, and since I have a lot of smoking ahead of me before I learn the subtleties of each wood, I'll just have fun experimenting !!!


----------

